
Microsoft stops providing security updates to PCs with no Anti-Virus software - thg
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4072699/january-3-2018-windows-security-updates-and-antivirus-software
======
Silhouette
_In cases where customers can’t install or run antivirus software, Microsoft
recommends manually setting the registry key as described below in order to
receive the January 2018 security updates._

There's a compatibility problem between some AV products and Windows, so
unless you jump through hoops, they won't deploy security updates to systems
that don't have any such products installed? How does that make any sense at
all?

~~~
tinus_hn
It makes no sense, that is how far they’ve painted themselves into the corner.

------
aargh_aargh
I understand why Microsoft doesn't list the affected AV vendors/products, but
I'm curious. Is there a list of offenders somewhere?

------
Zekio
Isn't the title wrong?

seems more like Microsoft stops proving security updates to PCs with Anti
virus that breaks Windows after the update

Edit: Also looks like the no anti virus part is just to allow anyone who don't
run compatible anti virus / no anti virus(which sets the registry key) to
force the update

~~~
thg
> seems more like Microsoft stops proving security updates to PCs with Anti
> virus that breaks Windows after the update

Their "fix" also affects those that don't run any AV software at all, because
the registry key won't be added automatically. Unless you are aware of the
issue and add the key manually, you won't receive any future security updates
until such time as Microsoft stops checking for it. Currently incompatible AV
software can be automatically patched in the future, non-existent AV software
can not. Hence the title.

The sensible move on their part would have been to add the key if no AV
software is registered with the OS, instead of just leaving all those that
don't run AV out to fry until they become aware of the issue and fix it
themselves.

